# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Ấm lòng món “chè nóng” khi lập đông - che nong - Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Sang mùa đông, các hàng chè đá thông thường cũng chuyển qua bán chè nóng. ở Hà Nội trong những ngày giá rét này thưởng thức những món chè còn bốc khói nghi ngút thì thật là tuyệt.* 

*1. Chè sắn nóng*

Chiều cuối thu Hà Nội, đi dọc con phố Bà Triệu, ngồi xuống bên một gánh hàng rong, gọi cho mình một chén chè sắn nóng hổi vừa thổi vừa ăn, và lặng ngắm những dòng xe cộ trên đường thì còn gì thú bằng. Múc chè ra chén rắc thêm vài sợi dừa tươi, rưới thêm chút nước cốt dừa cho chén chè sắn thêm đậm đà

Mấy năm gần đây, chè sắn ngày càng được yêu thích, có thêm trong thực đơn của nhiều hàng chè. Nhưng chỉ khi gió lạnh thổi về, bạn mới có dịp thưởng thức món chè dân dã này.


Nấu chè sắn công phu nhất là việc làm nước dùng. Pha đường kính với nước ấm để đường tan nhanh. Nếm đến khi nào nước có vị ngọt vừa ăn, cho thêm chút bột đao, bột béo vào quấy đều lên rồi bắc lên bếp đun nhỏ lửa. Vừa đun vừa quấy đều tay để bột, đường không bị lắng xuống đáy nồi làm khê nước dùng.

Đến khi nước sôi, sủi bọt lăn tăn thả sắn đã sắt nhỏ vào, đun nhỏ lửa để vị ngọt của đường thấm vào sắn. Khi nồi sắn sôi trở lại là có thể múc ra chén ăn được. Những miếng sắn dẻo quyện với nước dùng chế từ bột đao đặc sánh màu nâu nhạt, ăn dễ vào.

_Bạn có thể ăn món này tại phố Quang Trung (Hà Nội)._

*2. Chè bà cốt*

Chè bà cốt là món ăn dân gian, truyền thống được nhiều người ưa thích. Trong những ngày trời se lạnh, ăn chè bà cốt kèm với xôi vò, xôi đậu xanh. Nguyên liệu chế biến món chè bà cốt rất đơn giản, dễ kiếm, chỉ gồm: gạo nếp, đường hoa mai (đường có màu nâu cánh gián) hoặc mật phên như hình viên gạch (ngày nay ít được dùng) và không thể thiếu là gừng.

Gạo nếp chọn loại nếp thơm, dẻo đem ngâm với nước chừng 1-2 giờ cho gạo nở, sau đó vớt ra để ráo nước. Tiếp đó cho gạo vào nồi nấu như nấu cháo. Trong quá trình nấu để lửa liu riu để gạo chín từ từ, hạt gạo không bị nứt.


Gừng chọn những nhánh già thì chè mới thơm lừng, và có vị tê rân. Gừng cạo sạch vỏ, giã nhỏ, vắt lấy nước. Hòa đường cùng một bát nước lọc, đun sôi lên, sau đó lọc bỏ cặn, sạn rồi đổ vào nấu cùng khi thấy gạo vừa nở. Có thể cho trực tiếp đường vào nồi gạo và khuấy đều để đường tan. Khi thấy chè sánh, gạo ngấm đường thì đổ  nước gừng vào, quấy nhẹ tay.

Múc chè ra bát, ăn nguội hoặc nóng đều được. Nhưng những ngày trời se lạnh ăn chè bà cốt nguội với một chút xôi vò, xôi đậu xanh thì thật thú vị. Dùng thìa xắn từng miếng xôi nhỏ rồi nhúng vào bát chè, đưa lên miệng và cảm nhận hương vị riêng của nó. Chè vừa thơm, ngon ngọt vị chè, dẻo hạt xôi, ăn có cảm giác beo béo nhưng không ngậy. Có thể rắc một chút dừa nạo lên trên để trang trí.

Chè bà cốt có vị ngọt nhẹ, thoảng chút cay cay, tê tê của gừng tươi, mang đến cảm giác ấm áp trong những ngày mùa đông giá lạnh.

_Bạn có thể tìm thấy món chè truyền thống này ở rất nhiều khu chợ tại Hà Nội, hoặc trong chuyến dạo chơi phố cổ, bạn ghé qua Hàng Bồ để thưởng thức._

*3. Bánh Trôi Tầu,  Lục tào xá, Chí mà phù*


Bánh trôi tàu thường là 2 viên bột với hai nhân khác nhau dầm trong thứ nước sóng sánh thơm phức mùi gừng. Lục tào xá là chè đậu xanh được nghiền nát, nóng bỏng và thơm ngát mùi vỏ quýt. Chí mà phù làm từ vừng đen, đặc sánh, ngọt, béo và bùi khó tả. 


Lục tàu xá là món ăn bắt nguồn từ Trung Hoa. Theo tiếng Quảng Đông, Trung Quốc, lục tàu xá (lục đậu sa) có nghĩa là đậu xanh nát nhuyễn. Nấu lục tàu xá cần đậu xanh xát vỏ, bột năng, vỏ quýt khô (trần bì), đường cát. Đậu xanh nấu chín nhuyễn trong nước, bột năng luộc sơ cho bớt nhớt rồi nấu cùng đậu xanh, cho đường cát vào khuấy đều tay để đường không bị dính đáy nồi.

Vỏ quýt khô rửa sạch, nấu sôi, cho vào sau cùng. Nấu đến khi nồi chè có dạng đặc, vàng sánh. Trên màu vàng ươm của đậu xanh điểm xuyết hạt trắng trong của bột năng, chút vàng nâu của vỏ quýt khô.

Đúng kiểu lục tàu xá là phải có vỏ quýt, nếu không món ăn chẳng khác gì chè đậu xanh bột báng. Cái ngọt mát của đậu xanh nát nhuyễn, cái dẻo dai của bột báng hòa trong cái the the của vỏ quýt, tạo nên một cảm giác thú vị vô cùng.


Chí mà phù còn gọi là chè mè đen bởi thứ nguyên liệu chính làm nên món này là vừng đen. Vừng đen lựa hạt chắc đều đem xay nhuyễn, muốn lợi lượng thì thêm một ít bột, muốn lợi chất thì chỉ có mè đen xay nhuyễn bắt lên nấu với đường. Ngoài ra còn có thêm vị lá chanh để tạo mùi thơm.

Công thức giản đơn, tưởng chừng dễ như nấu một món chè bình thường nhưng để đạt chuẩn thì lại lắm công phu và cả bí quyết gia truyền.

_Có thể thưởng thức những món ăn này ở phố Hàng Bạc, Hàng Buồm và Hàng Giày._

*4. Tào phớ sữa đậu*

Bên cạnh món tào phớ nước đường truyền thống, giờ đây, người ta lại thay nước đường ướp hoa nhài bằng sữa đậu nành; thay vì ăn nóng, người Hà Nội lại đun nóng sữa đậu để làm món tào phớ sữa đậu cho ngày đông. Cái vị thơm ngậy của sữa đậu, đi kèm với cái béo của tào phớ và vị ngọt thanh thanh thì chẳng còn gì hấp dẫn hơn.


Bát tào phớ đơn giản, nhưng thu vào trong mình biết bao nhiêu hương vị đặc biệt. Tào phớ béo béo, ngậy ngậy, nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên được vị thanh mát đặc trưng, sữa đậu ngọt vừa phải, lại thoang thoảng hương hoa nhài dịu dàng. Chỉ đơn giản vậy thôi nhưng việc thưởng thức một bát tào phớ sữa đậu nóng nhỏ vào ngày đông đã trở thành thói quen, thú vui khó bỏ của nhiều thế hệ người Hà Thành.

_Tào phớ nóng thường "trú" ở các ngõ ngách Hà Nội, tại ngõ 100 Tây Sơn có hàng tào phớ rất ngon, thêm vị gừng cho mùa đông lạnh, hàng bán từ khoảng 3h chiều tới tối. Hoặc ở phố Nguyễn Khang (Cầu Giấy), chợ Xanh (khu đô thị Linh Đàm)..._

*5. Chè đậu đen, đậu đỏ*

Chè  đậu đen, đậu đỏ nóng, rất đơn giản mà  lại thật ngon. Chè nấu chẳng có gì cầu kỳ ngoài ít đậu đen hầm nhừ trong dung dịch nước đường,nấu cùng bột năng cho sánh rồi thêm chút vani hay dầu chuối cho thơm…


Vào mùa đông giá buốt, thật tuyệt vời khi được nhâm nhi món chè đỗ nêm chút cốt dừa thơm ngậy... làm ấm áp cả lòng người.

_Món chè đậu đỏ này bạn có thể ăn ở phố "sinh viên" Nguyễn Quý Đức._



_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## thunhunguyet

ngon quá đi mất

----------


## loplipop

Ực 
Nhìn ngon mắt quá, mình thích ăn chè lắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## tuyetmuahe

capuchino quá ngon, úp úp

----------


## pigcute

Nhớ món Chè sắn nóng quá 
Lâu quá rồi ko được ăn

----------

